# Marlin 1894m 22 mag question



## winchester1970 (Jan 22, 2010)

I took a marlin 1894m 22mag on trade today and really did not know this rifle existed until a few days ago. I was not able to find a lot of info on the gun other than they are scarce. Was there a reason they quit making this rifle? Any info would help,thanks!

Scott


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 23, 2010)

You should...sell it to me and I could give you my reasoning!


actually....w/o a loading gate folks... could not figure out how to  load to shoot it....!!!!
well... Perhaps as the rage seemed to be bolt guns they opted to pursue that route as they were cranking out 782/3s at the same time . They were also making the Glenfield 25M at the time and right at the end of production of the 94M they revamped the 780 series to the 880s which also included 22WMRFs
They made 12088 between 83-88
cool trade.
cw


----------



## winchester1970 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Seaweaver, I am proud of my new find!


----------



## Gumbo1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I sure would like to have that rifle.


----------



## winchester1970 (Jan 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 24, 2010)

I have the M57 levermatic and it is very accurate...and long.
cw


----------



## mr4shootin (Feb 2, 2010)

winchester1970 said:


> I took a marlin 1894m 22mag on trade today and really did not know this rifle existed until a few days ago. I was not able to find a lot of info on the gun other than they are scarce. Was there a reason they quit making this rifle? Any info would help,thanks!
> 
> Scott



Sure would like to see a pic of that rifle.


----------



## Mort777 (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you get any "Owners Manual" with the trade?  I just picked one up, but no info with gun.


----------



## winchester1970 (Apr 21, 2010)

I did not, the guy did not have a box or papers for it.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Apr 22, 2010)

The 1894M and 39A were both produced side by side in the late 1980's.  The 39A sold better which was the kiss of death to the 1894M.  Most folks who like 1894's go ahead and buy a largebore while they're spending that much money.  Plus the 39A is much easier to load than the side gated 1894 when you are using ammo that small.


----------



## winchester1970 (Apr 22, 2010)

I will have to look back at mine but I am fairly sure the 1894M in 22mag is a tube feed as well.


----------



## seaweaver (Apr 24, 2010)

it is. What readily apparent is the missing side gate.


sooooo when you gonna sell it?!!
cw


----------



## winchester1970 (Apr 25, 2010)

I plan on hanging onto it, I have only seen 2 and this is one of them.


----------



## seaweaver (Apr 27, 2010)

here's is one...

http://www.shootersxchange.com/detail.cfm?recordID=80293

cw


----------



## winchester1970 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey Seaweaver, that's funny you found that very rifle to send a link too. That very rifle was the second 22mag Marlin I had laid eyes on. Broome's had it at a Eastman show show in Gwinnett. After I saw the price they were asking it just put a big smile on my face.


----------



## seaweaver (Apr 28, 2010)

Yea, but those guys have always been high...look at their price on a Marlin 60...Nuts!

cw


----------



## winchester1970 (May 6, 2010)

Yea, and they seem to get worse on their prices at every show.


----------

